
A Dusting of Gamification - GordonS
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2018/04/13/gamification/
======
GordonS
> These are big problems. There’s a lot more we can and will say about that
> over the next few months, and we’ve got a lot of work ahead of us trying to
> make Stack Overflow a more inclusive and diverse place so we can improve the
> important service that it provides to developers everywhere.

I thought this was interesting - it looks like they are going to actually make
some real changes about how reputation works.

Hopefully they will also be looking into moderation, as there are big problems
there too (as has been discussed many times on HN).

